
Sinatra 0.3 Features - sant0sk1
http://www.gittr.com/index.php/archive/sinatra-03-features/
======
jfarmer
These aren't a list of features, it's a changelog -- a really hard-to-read
changelog at that.

~~~
cschneid
Sorry for the formatting, I wanted to get it up. My goal with this was to
connect the changelog with my previous posts about these new features (that I
wrote against the development branch). Didn't expect it to get linked from
here...

------
gojomo
The post or the headline should give a hint about what 'Sinatra' is. (Turns
out, it's "a DSL for quickly creating web-applications in Ruby with minimal
effort". An example program is:

    
    
      get '/' do
        'Hello world!'
      end

------
th0ma5
yay! incoherent ruby stuff! heheh i look to a language to teach me about other
languages, i don't know if ruby would do that for me.... i'm probably wrong,
and it does get the job done, but i've a lot of ruby people ask me how to do
some custom header thing or some other gloves-off task, and i dunno what to
tell them since java, python, .net, and everything all have classes that make
this a snap, but rails stuff hides this real deep? or makes it hard for
moderate programmers to find? i'm just curious, sorry for flame bait ;p

~~~
cschneid
I'm not sure what you're saying here. I like Sinatra for teaching the
underlying http protocol. Unlike Rails, it doesn't hide things from you, but
just tries to make it cleaner and easier to write an app.

I maintain that Sinatra:Rails::PHP:J2EE. They all have uses, but aim at
different ends of the scale.

~~~
th0ma5
thank you!

